# amplificador texas de 70w



## gaston sj (Ago 30, 2007)

hola hoy compre una placa pcb para armar un amplificador de 70w el problema es que tengo una fuente de +-50vcc y la tension ue srequiere es de 55vcc nesersito saber si estos 5 voltios que me faltan influiran mucho en el sonido del amplificador y si se pueden poner dos amplificador de 70w en esta fuente ya que es una fuente +- los transistores de potencia que lleva son tiptip36ay tip35a bueno espero alguna respues o comentario sore este amplificador saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2007)

Lo mas probable es que los 5 V no afecten.
Lo de poner 2 etapas de potencia, depende del transformador que tengas (Potencia). Para 2 etapas necesitas unos 4 A (Unos 300 W)


----------



## gaston sj (Sep 3, 2007)

hola ya tengo solucionado a mi pensar el tema de los cinco voltios que me faltan le construire una fuente con 4 diodos para 6 amperes y 2 capacitores electroliticos de 4700uf de 63v yo creo que con esa fuente funcionaria perfectamente ?¿?¿?¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿???


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 3, 2007)

Los capacitores y los diodos no te subiran ni bajaran los volts de tu fuente, eso solamente lo hace el transformador.

¿ De que tension y corriente es tu trasformador ?


----------



## gaston sj (Sep 29, 2007)

es de tesion de 30 0 30 y unos 3 amperes por rama


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2007)

Eso te dara +- 42,3 VCC si empleas un puente rectificador de 4 diodos.

El esquema es este, ignorar los datos que tiene el dibujo.


----------



## gaston sj (Sep 30, 2007)

mil disculpas me equiboque el transformador es 36 0 36 y 4 amperes por rama saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2007)

Mismo esquema pero te dara +-50,8 VCC


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 16, 2008)

hola hace unos dias me puse a armar un amplificador texas de 70w que data de hace unos 40 o 50 años consegui casi todos los componentes como deben ser y algunos no los consegui y trate de poner los mas proximos posible .. pero el problema esta en que el circuito cuando lo enciendo funciona pero tiene poca ganancia y ademas oscila o sea el parlante se mueve con el ritmo de la musica pero no emite sonido audible los transistores de potencia que lleva son complementarios un tip 35 y un tip 36 ya le he tratado de encontrar todas las fallas posibles y resulta que siempre funciona igual.. la fuente es una fuente simple de 55vcc aca les dejop una foto i haber que me dicen saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 16, 2008)

Hola.
Si puedes publica, el diagrama del circuito original y el diagrama que haz armado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 16, 2008)

Si no veo mal, el condensador de realimentacion ( C8 )  es de .01 y el que figura en el circuito de Texas es de .001


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 16, 2008)

Aha, veo mal, es de .1, peor todavia.

Otra cosa, ese circuito tiene apenas 35 años ;-)


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 17, 2008)

pss muy bien me habia equibocado con el circuito de 40w que no lleva los complementarios el circuito es casi exactamente parecido y en vez de los tip 35 y 36 lleva los 33 ahora el condensador de realimentacion a mi me pide de .001  y en la electronica me dieron de 104k pero no se si esta bien ese ya que no estoy muy relacionado con esos capacitores muy poco los he usado y no se como se los identifica espero su ayuda saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 18, 2008)

Se equivocaron o el que te atendio en el negocio era un nabo.
Ese condensador es de la red de realimentacion, al poner uno 100 veces mas grande le estas bajando la frecuencia de corte 100 veces -> vas  a escuchar los graves y poco o nada en el resto.


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 18, 2008)

ahora lo cambie por un capa que dise 102 y me funciona un poco mejor pero no funciona optimamente especificamente que deveria desir el capacitor o sea .001 o 100 o 102 ..realmente se me complica saver de que valor son los capacitores estos saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 18, 2008)

Los unicos que diagnostican SOLO con una foto son los curanderos.
Ahi lo unico que se es que el condensador de realimentacion no es el que corresponde, y eso lo se no porque tenga poderes sino porque tengo el manual de Texas donde ademas del circuito te pone un diagrama con la disposicion de componentes en ESE circuito impreso.

La descripcion "no funciona optimamente" no sirve para nada, es como si llamo al medico por telefono y todo lo que le digo es "no me siento bien".

Lo que puede servirte para saber si no metiste la gamba en alguna conexion es verificar los valores de tension en el circuito, el el manual de Texas esta la lista, si no la tenes la escaneo y te la paso.

Otra cosa, con que estas excitando al amplificador?  Esta diseñado para tener plena potencia con entrada de 700mV RMS.


-------------------------------------------------------------
En capacitores:
  .001 sin sufijo == 0.001 microfaradios
  100 sin sufijo == 100 picofaradios
  102   ==  10 00 picofaradios = 1 nanofaradio = .001 microfaradios

Mas -> Google capacitor coding


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 18, 2008)

gracias eduardo tus respuestas realmente te as pasado con tus respuestas asi valen la pena miembros del foro ahora eso de que no funciona optimamente era que tengo sonido tengo buena ganancia o sea que cuando le meto señal me amplifica pero con el sonido va acompañado de un movimiento extraño en el parlante .. verifique el capacitor de realimentacion y ahora puse el que corresponde o se me dise 102 o sea es el capacitor correcto por las dudas y ya que tenia cambie todos los transistores cabe explicar lo siguiente:a los transistores de la proteccion los he sacado me lo dijo un experimentado electronico y a los demas transistores o sea  q1 q2 y q3 los he reemplazado por los bc547 ya que no consegui los 2a....y el capacitor 3 c3 no lo consegui el mismo es de 15 uf x 6v lo he reemplazado por uno de 10uf con uno de 4.7 en paralelo al igual que c4  las tensiones me dan perfectas al mismo le estoy entregando señal con  la salida de audio de la computadora pero por lo visto parece que esta bien ya suena fuerte  ahora voy a probar poniendo los transistores de la proteccion y aver que pasa ya quedo claro que el capacitor de realimentacion esta bien bueno espero su respuesta saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 19, 2008)

Ese amplificador tiene ganancia de tension 27 y entrega 70W RMS reales sobre 4ohm  (en lenguaje de vendedor son como 7000W PMPO), es mas que suficiente para que si el blindaje es pobre o las masas no estan bien puestas tengas ruido u oscilaciones.

El BC547 tiene menos ganancia que el 2A97, 'podria' estar jodiendo, con los otros no pasa nada.


La proteccion es precisamente eso, no te va a afectar para nada la ganancia, solamente en caso de una sobrecarga te limita la corriente de salida.


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 19, 2008)

y que me recomendarias en reemplazo del 2a97? el bc 327 podria ser?


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 20, 2008)

El BC337 en todo caso, el 327 es PNP 

En ese lugar es conveniente un transistor de alta ganancia para disminuir la distorsion, antes que un BC547 hubieras puesto un BC549C , igual de comun, pero con mas ganancia.

El problema es que transistores de alta ganancia no son tan comunes como los BCs , un 2N5088 andaria bien, pero no lo vas a conseguir en un negocio comun que solo tiene stock de lo que sea para television y videos. 

Por otro lado, si te parece que no se escucha con el volumen y la calidad que corresponde, hace algunas mediciones,  genera tonos senoidales con la PC y controla que la ganancia de tension "ande por 27" que es la teorica. Si hay pifios, vas a tener ganancias 10 o menores.


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 20, 2008)

hola anoche lo pude hacer funcionar un poco mejor creo que casi andubo  perfecto pero nesesita unos reajustes los problemas que se me presentan en este momento son que a 8 ohm el transistor tip 29 calienta demaciado.el tip 36 no calienta para nada y no llega a entregar unos 20w y empieza a distorcionar.. lo que le ise pue diresctamente que la señal de audio de la entrda sea despues del capacitor 1 o sea de .22uf o sea lo elimine y dejo de oscilar y en 4 ohm no me da ni 4 watts y me empieza a distorcionar alguna opinion?saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 20, 2008)

Aparentemente tenes en corto la juntura base-emisor del TIP36.


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 20, 2008)

lo cambio al tip 36? esta noche voy a probar en cambiarlo en todo caso el unico pnp que tengo es el tip 34 me sirve?


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 20, 2008)

Para probar te sirve perfectamente, obviamente no pruebes el amplificador a mas de media potencia porque vas a tener dos cadaveres.


----------



## ricardodeni (Jun 3, 2008)

Hola , estoy por armar este amplificador texas, el de 70W y queria preguntarle a la gente que lo conoce y ya lo escucho en funcionamiento ¿me lo recomiendan, suena bien,?
o son mejores los amplificadores que tienen fuente partida ?
la idea es armar dos placas para que sea estereo con un buen pre para escuchar musica en mi casa, lo que pretendo no es que me rompa los vidrios sino que tenga muy buena fidelidad, me sirve?
 desde ya gracias. 
saludos. Ricardo.


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 3, 2008)

personalmente no me gusto ese amplificador nunca me andubo como devia yo te recomendaria que armes el rca de 130w que es un caño y anda de una saludos


----------



## ricardodeni (Jun 3, 2008)

gracias gaston por la respuesta, el RCA de 130W ya lo arme y es cierto que sale andando de una y suena muy bien, yo arme la placa que te vende musikman, pero la verdad es que me sobra potencia para lo que yo quiero hacer ademas me gusta mucho el texas por el simple hecho de que podes hacer 4 amplificadores diferentes y para distintos usos sin la necesidad de modificar el pcb, si no me equivoco este circuito texas venian en los amplificador sansei que tenian un sonido excelente pero la verdad no estoy seguro, que alguien me corrija.

gracias 
saludos, ricardo.


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 4, 2008)

estos amplificador venian en varios equipos no se si en sansei pero en ken brown si y otros que desconozco realmente tienen buen sonido pero el tema es hacerlo andar personalmente a mi no andubo tan bien    ops:


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 4, 2008)

nadie tiene para postear el esquema del amplificador rca de 130watts?

me gustaria montar ese. nunca lo he hecho y parece ser bueno.jejejee


----------



## ricardodeni (Jun 4, 2008)

DJ DRACO , yo tengo el circuito y el pcb que vende musikman del amplificador RCA de 130 W pero tengo que escanearlo y no tengo escaner , en estos dias lo busco , lo escaneo en un cyber y lo subo.
sigo con mi pregunta , armo el texas? es recomendable con respecto a fidelidad?

saludos,Ricardo.


----------



## ricardodeni (Jun 4, 2008)

Bueno lo prometido es deuda, aca les dejo el circuito y PCB del amplificador RCA de 130W , el pcb de las pistas esta visto del lado de los componentes para hacerlo con el metodo de la plancha, yo lo calque y lo emprolije un poco con el paint, igual dejo los dos, no se preocupen por que yo ya lo arme desde el calco que hice y funciona perfecto.

saludos,Ricardo


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 4, 2008)

Mas recomendado que ese amplificador no tengo para recomendar ...arranca de una lo que si es un poco _jorobado_ con la impedancia cuando no tiene los transistores originales que por cierto son complicado de conseguir originales...en lo demás tiene un sonido bárbaro y una potencia respetable
Sin nada mas que decir, saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 6, 2008)

Muchisimas gracias ricardo.

por el tema del texas, nunk arme uno de esos, siendo que solo me manejo con los tda y los stk.

los tda tenes para elegir y funcionana todos muy bien. t dejo unos circuitos y esquemas, para los tda:
7293 - 80w
7294 - 70w
7295 - 50w
7296 - 30w

todos se alimentan de 30+30volts por unos 3Ah por canal.

y el de los stk es para los stk:
4044 - 100w
4046 - 120w
4048 - 150w
4050 - 200w

se alimentan de55+55 por 7,5Ah por canal-
espero t sirvan.


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 6, 2008)

gracias dj draco tremendo aporte


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 6, 2008)

Ahora amigos, es mi turno de pedirle a ustedes nuevamente:

pues son de santo tome, santa fe, argentina, y no consigo por ningun lado el TDA1562Q. yo se que este post no es sobre ese integrado pero estoy posteando esto en todos lados y quiero lo siguiente:

si alguien tiene acceso a estos integrados, por favor me diga cuanto cuestan y si estaria interezado en enviarme algunos por correo.

previo envio yo les pagaria eso lo arreglamos, todo por correo.

desde ya gracias so much


----------



## santiago (Jun 6, 2008)

aca en Paranà pasa lo mismo, no lo consigo en ningun lado, por eso cree el post gauchada, o algo asi.
lo podes comprar en dicomse, que te lo mandan

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 7, 2008)

gracias santix, dicomse es una pagina web? o algo asi?
pues la verdad ni conozco.
jejeje


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 7, 2008)

aca en san juan consigo el original o que por lo menos anda por que todos los que he visto que an armado de electronica san juan an andado, almenos que se aiga roto por alguna cosa ajena al integrado en 22 pesos --


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 7, 2008)

justo ahora estoy con un ken brown que tiene un circuito muy parecido al del texas pero con los de salida tip 33 y tip 34 el problema que tiene es que es como que cuando le subies el volumen al limite oscila y mueve el parlante sin sonido a parte que los transistores calientan mucho .. en la salida al parlante llevavan dos resistencias de 33k por 5w que no me acuerdo como iban conectadas y me parece que puede ser por eso pero tambien pueden ser para el vumetro las resistencias... me pasa por no sacarle fotos antes de desarmarlo   ops:


----------



## ricardodeni (Jun 7, 2008)

Hola gaston , por lo que comentas de la falla te puedo decir casi seguro que tenes que cambiar los capacitores de la fuente, con eso tendria que funcionar bien , proba y comenta como te fue.

saludos,Ricardo.


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 7, 2008)

hola! le cambie el capacitor de la fuente lleva solo 1 le puse uno de 6800uf x 100v y le cambie el cpacitor de 2500uf x 50 que lleva en el positivo del parlante y funciona sonido barbaro claro y fuerte mueve a fondo un selenium de 10" pero el tema esta en que calienta demaciado en poco tiempo en 3 o 4  minutos el disipador esta caliente a unos 50 grados repito el sonido impecable pero la temperatura es altisima los unicos que calientan son los de slida el tip 33 y tip 34 los demas estan bien de  temperatura..
gracias por sus respuestas  saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 8, 2008)

entonces cambia el disipador por uno bastante mayor. podria ser una placa de aluminio mas grande que la que usaste por 1,5cm de espesor. y eso funcionaria bien. si no puedes cambiar la placa de disipacion, usas un cooler chiquito.


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 8, 2008)

el disipador es el que trae de fabrica estubo andando 30 años sin problema de disipacion .. pero lo que pienso yo es que es otra cosa por que no tiene limite ni estabilidad de temperatura
se calienta hasta que se queman los transistores


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 8, 2008)

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> el disipador es el que trae de fabrica estubo andando 30 años sin problema de disipacion ..


La corriente de reposo esta bien ajustada? No estara haciendo mal contacto/roto el preset?


----------



## ricardodeni (Jun 8, 2008)

hola gaston , fijate que deberia haber un transistor tipo BC548 que tiene que estar adosado al disipador de los TRs de potencia con grasa siliconada, este es el que de la a los trs de salida la corriente de reposo y hace variar esa corriente sensando la temperatura, si este transistor esta fuera de su valor produce la falla que vos tenes , te aconsejaria que lo cambies directamente sin dudar.

saludos, espero que te sirva

Ricardo.


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 8, 2008)

de los preset no movi nunguno estan como viene de fabrica y tampoco se cual es el de la corriente de reposo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 8, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> gaston sj dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Así como tenias capacitores envejecidos puede ser que el preset se halla aislado de la pista, intenta esto
Mira y memoriza con mucha atención el lugar donde apunta el cursor del preset que regula la corriente de reposo. 
Con el amplificador apagado muévelo reiteradas veces a un lado y otro.
Vuélvelo a su lugar original
Prueba nuevamente


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 8, 2008)

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> de los preset no movi nunguno estan como viene de fabrica y tampoco se cual es el de la corriente de reposo



Ese calentamiento anormal de los transistores *sugiere* que la corriente de reposo se fue arriba por motivos X.  
El procedimiento habitual para encontrar una la falla de ese tipo es ir midiendo tensiones/corrientes en puntos claves e ir 'encerrando' la anormalidad,  para eso es ideal el circuito, como lo mas frecuente es no tenerlo y relevarlo completo es un parto,  se hace una inspeccion (e interpretacion) de la zona sospechosa para *saber donde medir*.
Si no se puede/quiere hacer ni siquiera eso, solo queda cambiar componentes a lo pavote al son de oraciones a los espiritus de Silicon Valley.


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 8, 2008)

lo mas extraño es que le pasa exactamente lo mismo a alas 2 plaquetas  ops:  y a ninguna de las 2 las he tocado para nada digamos que no les he cambiado nada solo conectarls sin la proteccion y bueno cambiarle los capacitores pero no creo que aiga sido el causante  voy a seguir investigando sobre las resistenciasde 33k que estaban en la salida saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 17, 2008)

hola aca les dejo el diagrama para que lo vean .... disculpen la calidad de la imagen ... es una foto con la camara digital por que no tengo escanner      saludos


----------



## dandany (Mar 7, 2009)

hola que tal, si son tan amables podrian postear el diagrama del amplificador y el pcb pero en jpg ya que tengo pcbwizard. nada mas y cuanta corriente consume el amplificador 2 amper? A cuantos volts con 25VAC anda bien? lo quiero armar aver que onda ya que es mi segundo amplificador con transis y me entro la fiebre de la electronica y quiero armar todo      jeje saludos si es posible obtener eso ya saben que estoy esperando jeje saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2009)

Dandany aqui tengo otro juego para el RCA 130.

Si te fijás en la página dos, Ricardodeni ya los había puesto y en JPG.

.


----------



## Pucho586 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola gaston... Estoy buscando el esquema y el pcb de ese amplificador Texas y no lo encuentro!, serias tan amable (si dispones de esta información) de subir alguna imagen?

Muchas Gracias


----------

